# Which spell lore is best for beastmen?



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm building up a beastman force, and really love their own lore, but after the latest edition of WHFB is it the best one to use? Opinions please.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Shadow is a good lore for Beastmen, some nice general debuffs.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Shadow, or if you want an absolute killer character, Beasts- potential for a Strength 9 10 Attack Doombull there, without any extra attacking equipment.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Lore of Beasts has the best default spell and even the attribute can help out sometimes. It is also the simplest to use


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

*ahoy.*

Ahoy!

Ok, so here's some quick breakdowns of the lores

* Lore of the Wild:* viewed as pretty much worthless. There's not much here that the lore of beasts doesn't do better or for lower cast value. The one useful spell, Bestial surge, makes you collide with your own troops. It's written with 7th edition in mind.
*
Lore of Beasts*: Very useful. Most armies don't leave home w/o at least one shaman with this. We get +1 on the majority of castings for this; HUGE bonus. Wyssans will save the day for gors, make bestigors juggernauts and Minotaurs nightmares. Amber spear is nice (add it with Hagtree fetish!) as well as many of the spells. Transformation is heavily debated, but if you use it, keep in mind your lvl 4 is the one with a chance of using it.
Great support lore and beefs Heroes up to killing machines. Only problem is high cast values

*Lore of Shadows*: Amazing support. Useful with low level shamans, powerful with high level shamans. Great RIP spells. Support the beastmen TRULY need to face off against many elites. Smoke and mirrors is helpful to get combat chars into the fight and shamans to saftey. 

*Lore of Death*: a great sniping lore, with Some support. This is primarily an offensive lore. Moderate to High casting values mean that a lvl 4 should be casting these, as well as needing LDR values. Soulblight is amazing for this lore, a must have. Only drawback, the sniping is mid-short range.
Try using it with hagtree fetish. 

* Lore of Life: *Haha. I gotcha. Don't we wish. 


The reality of our spells is that we need the Hexes and Augments to win or hold in combat. Without these, we struggle. 
Mixing the lores on different shaman work very well. 
A lvl 4 of one lore and a support shaman on another one (beasts of shadow) works very well.

Best of luck!


----------

